# Najas sp "Roraima"



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen Najas sp "Roraima"? Wouldn't you just love to get your hands on this plant?...


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

yeah, i'm jealous...


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

I had it a year ago. It's pretty, but it grows in a weird, tight, bushy ball. Very odd, but interesting to have at the very front of the tank as a conversation piece.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nelumbo74- where did you get it?


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

I got it from another hobbyist on Aquabid.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nelumbo74 said:


> I got it from another hobbyist on Aquabid.


It's not on there now. Sure would love to find this plant......


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, I actually got it as an "extra" with some other plants. Don't remember his name on there though. Of course, Aquabid isn't a very good place to find unusual stuff anymore.


----------



## rekles75 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here it some.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/72423-fs-najas-sp-roraima-rare-find.html


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Tex, check out the for sale forum.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've got 2 stems coming! Thanks a million Jmontee!!!


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats and no problem!! Glad I could help!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Can't wait to get it! I'm waiting til next week when my lights are in. I don't want to take any chance with this puppy!


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

It's back on Aquabid. Is Hoksumm the same seller?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't know, but I just listed some today in the Sale forum.


----------

